# RIP Mariss Jansons 76 years old



## TxllxT

Mariss Jansons has died in Saint Petersburg due to acute heart failure. He reached the age of 76 years.


----------



## Rogerx

See also https://www.talkclassical.com/63801-mariss-jansons-has-died.html#post1737150


----------



## Radames

He was ill for a long time. I got to attend 2 of his concerts. One in Boston in 2008 with the Amsterdam Orchestra and one a few years ago in Montreal with the Bavarian Radio Symphony. One of the great conductors of all time.


----------

